

Looking for true geek blood - Praveens
http://vsagarv.posterous.com/looking-for-true-geek-blood

======
danieldk
How about none of the above?

Anyway, to put it bluntly: I wouldn't want to work for a company with such a
sexist attitude. Diversity is good.

~~~
vsagarv
Daniel, how diverse does this team look?
<http://www.altheasystems.com/about.html>

We have not tested/interviewed you. So, the question of your working for us is
hypothetical, at best.

------
jgrahamc
I was going to flag this but actually I'm upvoting so that people can see how
bloody awful this is.

~~~
vsagarv
If you can point out which part of the post is bloody and which part is awful,
I will send a new manuscript in triplicate, for your proof reading and
editing, Sir.

I didn't know there existed humour-vaccums in the HN space time continuum. I
prescribe one page of Wodehouse with your morning coffee and two strips of
Dilbert before bed.

~~~
jgrahamc
In this case bloody was an adjective on awful, so we'll just go with awful. I
think the posting does your company and your country a disservice.

Firstly, it makes your company look like it's run by people who are sexist
because you decide to explicitly bring up two actresses and having sex with
them in a job posting. This makes me wonder what the working environment would
be like. In the posting you might have got away with "Would you rather spend
time with Angelina Jolie or Linus Torvalds?" but you went with asking whether
I'd rather have a threesome sexual encounter with those two actresses.

Secondly, the posting doesn't do much to tell me why your company is
interesting. You mention some characteristics of the application in the part
you term SEO but you don't mention specifics such as datastorage platform or
programming language.

Thirdly, since you are in India and I don't have much experience of India a
job posting like this on the front page of Hacker News makes me wonder whether
this sort of sexist imagery is normal in India and that doesn't attract me to
the place.

Lastly, this isn't a question of humour. Whenever sexist, racist, homophobic
imagery is used in the computer industry a common retort from the people who
use it is that the people 'offended' need to get a sense of humour. How funny
would it be to you if I posted a job posting that made it clear that I was
biased against Indians?

~~~
vsagarv
One of us is having a bad day :) You may not actually mind talking to me
normally, if we met across the street. But that's just the optimist in me
speaking.

And one of us is refusing to read & discuss the portion of the post that is
actually interesting for an engineer.

I am not so hugely popular to do be able to disservice to my country with a
short post on HN. Since we are on the subject of countries, I hope you are not
from the US. Because, my friends there have an awesome HQ (hint: they actually
laugh heartily watching Colbert Report and Daily Show).

You have a fertile imagination, I agree, but in the eagerness to call me
names, you've let a word slip: s/imaginary/imagery

Can I post this exchange to the readers of DNRC ? Can't keep so much fun to
ourselves, can we?

~~~
StavrosK
At the risk of speaking for someone else...

> You may not actually mind talking to me normally, if we met across the
> street.

He didn't say anything about you personally, just the posting.

> And one of us is refusing to read & discuss the portion of the post that is
> actually interesting for an engineer.

Your post says a lot about what you need, but nothing about what your company
actually uses or what your stack looks like. There's nothing about why _I_
would want to join you (well, except the fact that you can afford five pizzas,
I guess).

> Since we are on the subject of countries, I hope you are not from the US.
> Because, my friends there have an awesome HQ (hint: they actually laugh
> heartily watching Colbert Report and Daily Show).

I don't understand what this means. (EDIT: From another answer, I realize that
by HQ you mean IQ, not headquarters, so it's just an insult).

> You have a fertile imagination, I agree, but in the eagerness to call me
> names, you've let a word slip: s/imaginary/imagery

I'm guessing the parent edited that? Still, he didn't call you any names
anywhere that I saw.

------
holman
I hope they find the heterosexual male they're looking for.

~~~
StavrosK
I think that only females and homosexual males would be able to answer the
question "correctly", so this might be reverse-sexist :P

------
Singletoned
This could actually be an attempt to increase their diversity. They could be
hoping that all the heterosexual males choose the first option, and that way
they will get more women and gay men applying.

I don't think it's going to work though.

(Also I imagine Linus is extra grumpy at 7am).

~~~
vsagarv
And what is your opinion on the technical part of the post?

------
tomh-
I think its good for prospective employees to know that instead of dating
Angelina Jolie and Megan Fox at the same time, they will be eating 5 varieties
of pizza's while coding in the evenings. At least they are honest :)

~~~
vsagarv
Thanks! I was wondering if it was just me all alone, amongst a crowd of
inappropriately politically correct.

You are single handedly pulling up the average HQ of this thread :^) I owe you
a pizza.

------
jarin
Hmm breakfast with Linus would be cool, but you can talk to him online too.
Also, this has a very heavy male bias.

------
codedivine
The question is in rather poor taste.

~~~
vsagarv
Only if the answer that first jumps at you is in poor taste. Think about it.

------
StavrosK
An appointment with Linus is cheaper than "a lot more" with Jolie and Fox
together, so I'll go with the latter.

Except it's stupid.

~~~
vsagarv
Awesome choice :)

BTW, that's the 2nd best choice one can make. Think.

And, I forgot to mention that breakfast with Linus is a charity event with a
cover charge of 100 USD. Would you still wakeup early and run for it?

~~~
StavrosK
I wouldn't in the first place, I'd go with the women. It costs 100 USD for
lunch with Linus, but good luck getting a threesome with the girls.

Besides, yes, sexist.

~~~
vsagarv
Hey, have fun :)

BTW, know anyone in Bangalore who fit our needs? Our entire engineering runs
from here. Shufflr - our social video discovery app - is taking off well on
phones (iPhone and Android) as well as on the web (<http://shufflr.tv>).

Our platform on the cloud that powers all these apps, needs to be scaled for
the next order of magnitude in the next couple of months. Please spread the
word if you know anyone. Thanks!

------
vsagarv
The post is mine. Didn't know it was posted here by my friend. Thanks to him,
real hackers who care about the trade are already mailing me about the
engineering part of that post. Both men and women. The following part of the
comment is for the sensitive rest.

Hey guys,

(I hope, in modern urban culture, 'guys' is a sexually neutral term; Else, I
will have to address the some of the sensitive readers as Dear Mr/Mrs/Ms ...;
Let me know)

Sincere apologies are in order:

* To all men and some women whom my post offended because I didn't mention their favourite starlet

* To all women and some men whom my post offended because I didn't mention Brad Pitt and David Hasselhoff

* And to all others who are not Scott Adams' readers

Some of the best computer science engineers I have worked with are women. And
I don't hire based on the brand of their nail polish.

You are welcome. The pleasure is mine.

------
tristanstraub
I'm sure the answer is 'neither'. After hearing the "cvs/ugly and stupid"
comments from torvalds (sorry dude, but those comments paint a picture), and
that hollywood is a world of its own, the only way to win is not to play.

~~~
vsagarv
Neither is a super busy geek's answer. I'll take it :)

I was a long time cvs user. Could hack it to do what I wanted. Switched to git
~2yrs ago; not so easy to bend but its complexity is one of its main
attraction for me.

------
bilalhusain
reminds me of <http://careers.directi.com/display/CAR/Front+End+Engineer> (who
should apply section)

Sort of complementing stunts from the other side[1] of hiring scene

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impossible_Is_Nothing_%28video_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impossible_Is_Nothing_%28video_r%C3%A9sum%C3%A9%29)

~~~
vsagarv
Thanks for the one of the few sane comments on this thread. I'll buy you some
coffee, if you walk the streets of Bangalore.

------
acanals
not sure if trolling or just.......

